# Candle Wax?



## rcarlson (Aug 20, 2007)

Our local hobby lobby sells 10 lb blocks of regular unscented, candle wax for $10. Can I use this stuff to wax my traps? It is really cheap, and I dont see how it could be much different than trapper's wax. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I've read of others using various mixtures of wax, some containing rosin, toilet wax rings, pine tar, canning wax, candle wax, etc.

Personally, I've never used anything other than "trapwax". 10 lbs is around $20, and no more of it than needed, I don't risk taking the chance. 1 ****, coyote, cat, or whatever could more than well pay the extra $10. End up with contaminated traps, and you'll wish you'd taken a different route.

That's just my thought........

Smitty


----------



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

Why even think of using something other than trap wax? If you're serious about trapping, be serious about how you prepare your equipment.....anytime you ask a question that includes ".......can I....."
the answer is well of course you can, but why would you consider it?? Know what I mean?

I'm just trying to encourage doing things the proper way. If you do 
things correctly, your trapline will benefit accordingly. One can 
always cut corners, but you get what you pay for, ya know.


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

I use the cheapest wax i can find for my water traps and trap wax for my fox and coyote traps


----------



## chacto (Oct 24, 2006)

you can use it....you are maybe talking about hobby lobby? everyother sunday they give a 40% off coupon


----------



## chacto (Oct 24, 2006)

trap wax is just wax it has some rosin added sometimes some is a rendered bees wax and some trap wax is parrafin


----------

